# Marathons!



## GimpyPoop (Apr 3, 2006)

Yo,
I just did my first one yesterday and I am all kinds of pain right now.  But it was definitely satisfying, even if I hobbled a good portion of the latter part because my legs were on fire and my tummy was roaring (I drank WAAAY too much water beforehand and ran too hard at the beginning).
Who else does em and enjoys em?  I am definitely going to train harder and actually run the entirety of my next one! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




LN


----------



## neyugNneiL (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't do marathons but I noticed you are in Houston...so am I!  Where did you do a marathon at?


----------



## GimpyPoop (Apr 4, 2006)

Yo,
Woot fellow Houstonian!  HIIII! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!
I actually went to Austin, to partake in the Capitol 10,000 with some old college buddies.  
They have tons of marathons here as well, I just need to look em up.
LN


----------



## glamella (Apr 5, 2006)

How did you train and for how long? I've always wanted to do one.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Apr 5, 2006)

Yo,
I didn't train . . . thus my pathetic performance! :X Well I go to the gym 4-5 times a week and do thirty minutes cardio either on the crosstrainer or run around 3 miles on the treadmill.  But needless to say, that was not sufficient (thus why I'm kind of in a bit of pain still!).  
I think I'm going to start training next week and try to do one this summer.  That is my new goal.
I'm sure there are books and articles out there specifying what one should do, how long to do it, etc.  I'll let you know if I come across any good ones.
Take care!
LN


----------

